# France in Mid May



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

We're on the norfolkline ferry on 19 May and intend to shoot down to Cahors and work our way loosely across to the Ardeche, exploring the Cevennes region and the River Lot and Gorges du Tarn areas before returning north again for the ferry on 9 Jun, got loads of aires plotted out on the map, can anyone recommend a few, or maybe a few good municipals in the region? We don't like big sites with all facilities.

pj.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pete,...If your heading back from the south straight up the Autoroute, I can personally vouch for the municipal at Macon, easy access to/from autoroute, good clean facilities, supermarket and fuel over the road to stock up with provisions, small bar on site ideal place for a halfway stop.

Regards M&D

http://www.gaf.tm.fr/fr/france/campings/bourgogne/saoneetloire/macon/campingmunicipaldemacon.php


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanx for that,

Really looking forward to our hols, need a break after all this controversy!

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We feel the same Pete,..have to wait until July though, (Kirsty's School) We're heasing back to the SW again, we wish to see more of the Wetlands and their nature reserves, also planning to visit the Maritime museums down there, the Ropeworks factory is supposed to be impressive, (Napoleonic warships had their rigging made there), and a visit to Fort Boyard, you never know, I might bump into Melinda Messenger........literally!  

Dave :wink:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

i wouldn't mind bumping into "hers" sorry i mean Her


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We are going over on Norfolk Line Friday evening, Up to Brugge for a day or so then to the Reichwald Forest cemetery at Kleve in Northern Germany then a leisurely trip down France to the beaches on the Med.
Back on the 28th June, I know enough internet cafes to be able to keep my eye on you all.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

We have 14 days to go then we are off to france for June 4 lovely weeks,
we are cutting things a bit fine at this end tho

Tuesday, we are having the awning fitted along with the replaement of our caravan door and the drivers door realigned
They have said it will take about 4-5 hours. Doreen finishes work at 4.30 , home by 5, and we hope to leave about 6.30, to be at the tunnel for .5.30 on wednesday..........plenty of time you say............it took us nearly 10 hours to get home from beverly, some 300 miles
Still we will get there in the end

Paul


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Doing a short continental trip this year, 2 weeks only. Got a ticket for the tunnel and that is all. Haven't a clue where in France to go, expect the weather will be a deterimining factor but I am open to suggestions? Polite ones only of course!

peedee


----------

